# Baby Sulcata with dry skin??



## ElizabethAshley88 (Sep 30, 2012)

We adopted a baby sulcata tortoise in April and he's been doing really well but lately I've noticed some issues with the top of his head and around the corners of his mouth. He seems really dry and I try misting him but its still there. Any ideas of what it may be?


----------



## sibi (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Give the baby 2-3 warm soaks daily. Check to see that the humidity level in the enclosure is around 80-90%, and check the 4 temps in the enclosure. The dry skin should go away in a couple of days. Keep us posted.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hydration....


----------

